# Do you even care if you have no friends in class?



## Dazed&amp;Confused (Mar 14, 2008)

I just don't even care but deep inside i just want to have friends to be with. I don't want to be inside dorm all day long...


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

I don't mind having no friends in class in fact I prefer having no one... but I care that people might notice that I have friends... if that makes sense.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

The only times I really cared was when it came time to pick partners or groups.

I don't know how I got through my school years.


----------



## johnysmith1234 (Dec 2, 2006)

Having friends in class always bothered me. They would strike up a concersation with me because they can't keep silent for an hour and I would inevitably talk back to them, causing the cycle to repeat throughout the whole year until I had enough and just started to ignore them. They got the message and I could finally start paying more attention to why I was there, learning.


----------



## HoboQueen (Jan 25, 2008)

Why would I care? I'm in class to get an A, not to socialize. 

Not that I ignore everyone. Sometimes it can work to your advantage to chit chat with the people you sit next to. Just a simple "hi how are you" can open up the channels of communication so that if you ever need help or something you can ask them. There are a lot of people who I consider to be classroom "allies" but don't consider to be actual friends.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

It varies. I won't go into detail, I'd just end up writing a huge speel.


----------



## Prism (Dec 17, 2004)

Yeah I care. I always enjoy the classes that I have friends to sit next to and chat with invariably more than classes where I don't know anyone. Moreover, I tend to do better academically when there are friend's around, too. I can't stand classes when I don't know anyone because it makes me feel self-conscious.


----------



## FreshPrince (Feb 14, 2008)

HoboQueen said:


> Why would I care? I'm in class to get an A, not to socialize.
> 
> Not that I ignore everyone. Sometimes it can work to your advantage to chit chat with the people you sit next to. Just a simple "hi how are you" can open up the channels of communication so that if you ever need help or something you can ask them. There are a lot of people who I consider to be classroom "allies" but don't consider to be actual friends.


Lol. I'm not saying it is, but all that sounds harsh, lol.

I generally have the same experiences as most people here but overall, having "friends" in class is by no means neccessary in my life. Things like that are very rarely a neccessity. But it always helps a lot. I say whatever comes natural. Forced relationships are not my thing at all. But I always have friends cuz Im a nice dude. Now, "close friends" is another thing. That I dont have.


----------



## Michael Scofield (Feb 29, 2008)

I never have friends in my classes. I'm there to do my thing and leave. Most people are the same at my school. I'd rather see strangers every class.


----------



## scotthallkevinnash (Dec 19, 2006)

Having true friends in class distracts me because I goof off the whole time. I get worse grades when I have friends in class. 

Having people that I know on a causal basis is helpful because I can make small chit chat with them during the akward silences.


----------



## hypeah (Feb 22, 2007)

Honestly I don't mind at all... but its always good to know someone in each class just in case you need help.


----------

